# Gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan giá rẻ



## nhquan85 (15/10/21)

Giá cả hợp lý là một trong những tiêu chí để cân nhắc lựa chọn xưởng gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan cho các sản phẩm sắp ra mắt. Câu hỏi đặt ra là trước nhiều mức giá khác nhau; liệu giá rẻ có phải là yếu tố duy nhất khi quyết định đơn vị gia công? Làm sao để tìm được đơn vị gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan tốt nhất?

Với những lợi ích trên; gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan là hướng đi đúng đắn khi bạn muốn kinh doanh mặt hàng đặc biệt này. Tuy nhiên; với những lợi ích to lớn như vậy thì giá thành gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan là một vấn đề lớn. Các dịch vụ gia công giá rẻ cũng ra đời; nhưng lựa chọn rẻ nhất có phải là tốt nhất?

Rủi ro lớn khi gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan quá rẻ

Giá quá rẻ thường chất lượng kém. Có các chi phí cố định để gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan như nguyên vật liệu; công cụ sản xuất; nhân công; và nhiều chi phí khác. Thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan liên quan trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của người dùng nên yêu cầu về chất lượng rất khắt khe; chi phí cố định cũng lớn.

Điều đó có nghĩa là nếu muốn cung cấp dịch vụ gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan giá rẻ; nhà sản xuất buộc phải giảm thiểu chi phí liên quan đến nguyên liệu thô (nguyên liệu kém chất lượng) hoặc công thức; bảo quản và dịch vụ. Hơn nữa; các chính sách và quyền lợi của khách hàng sẽ không được đảm bảo.

Để giảm thiểu chi phí gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan và đảm bảo chất lượng; các nhà sản xuất có thể tối ưu hóa quy trình và năng suất sản xuất. Từ đó nhà sản xuất sẽ đưa ra mức giá hợp lý nhất để cạnh tranh về giá mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng của sản phẩm.

Vì vậy; thay vì lựa chọn thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan giá rẻ nhất; bạn nên tìm đến thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan chất lượng; giá cả hợp lý.

Gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan chất lượng; giá cả hợp lý ở đâu?

Trang Ly Pharma là một trong số ít công ty hiện nay nhận cung cấp thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan uy tín; chất lượng và giá cả phải chăng trên thị trường.

Trang Ly Pharma gia công chất lượng

Trang Ly Pharma đã đáp ứng Tiêu chuẩn Thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan GMP về Thực hành Sản xuất Tốt. Từ đó; mọi điều kiện sản xuất đều đạt tiêu chuẩn; là cơ sở để tạo ra sản phẩm chất lượng; đảm bảo năng lực sản xuất tốt.

Nhà máy Trang Ly Pharma đã đầu tư hệ thống máy móc với công nghệ hiện đại nhằm tăng năng suất như máy sấy tầng sôi tự động TST-100; máy trộn tự động Rocket EYH-200; máy bao màng; màng bao ... với hàng loạt các dây chuyền sản xuất như: (bao phim; bao đường); viên nang cứng; viên sủi bọt; cốm; thuốc bột; dung dịch; siro. Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại; năng suất cao giúp giảm chi phí sản xuất; giúp Trang Ly Pharma đưa ra mức giá hợp lý nhất.

Với đội ngũ nhân viên có trình độ cao; được đào tạo chuyên sâu; giàu kinh nghiệm cùng hệ thống máy móc hiện đại; nhà máy đạt tiêu chuẩn GMP; hệ thống quản lý chuyên nghiệp ... Nhà máy Trang Ly Pharma đảm bảo sản xuất ra các sản phẩm đạt chất lượng và hiệu quả cao.
Xem thêm:gia công thực phẩm chức năng đạt chuẩn gmp,gia công thực phẩm chức năng hà nội,gia công thực phẩm chức năng số lượng ít,gia công thực phẩm chức năng tphcm

Trang Ly Pharma gia công thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan với giá cả hợp lý

Công ty Trang Ly Pharma hiểu rằng chi phí gia công hợp lý là một trong những yếu tố mang đến sự hài lòng của khách hàng. Để mang lại giá tốt nhất; Trang Ly Pharma có các điều kiện sau:

- Đội ngũ dược sĩ có kiến thức chuyên sâu về thị trường nguyên liệu thực phẩm chức năng bổ gan; từ đó tìm ra nguồn nguyên liệu chất lượng; giá cả phải chăng.

- Hệ thống quản lý chuyên nghiệp; hệ thống máy móc hiện đại; công suất lớn; năng lực sản xuất cao; tối ưu hóa quy trình sản xuất. Từ đó giảm được chi phí xử lý.

- Dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp; trọn gói: Trang Ly Pharma cung cấp đầy đủ các dịch vụ như pha chế; thiết kế bao bì; cấp phép sản phẩm… một cách chuyên nghiệp và nhanh chóng.

CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DƯỢC PHẨM TRANG LY

ĐỊa chỉ: Số 5 -G19; Tập thể Thành Công; Ba Đình; Hà Nội

NHÀ MÁY SẢN XUẤT: Khu Công Nghiệp Nguyên Khê – Đông Anh – Hà Nội

VP Mỹ: 4801 Little John Street F Baldwin Park; CA 91706 USA

VP Nga : Trung tâm thương mại thuộc Tổ hợp đa chức năng Hà Nội Mátxcơva; số 146; Đại lộ Yaroslavkoe TP Mátxcơva; Liện bang Nga


----------

